# Working Christmas Day



## cspinebrah (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone working on Christmas day?
Going to be my first time don't really know what to except as in call volume.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here.

My first Christmas working in 6 years of EMS. Don't know how I have lucked out so far. 

I don't expect it to be different than any other day...but I could be wrong.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

Every Christmas I work a code. Every Christmas. 

I'm in tonight, off tomorrow. Maybe I'll be spared.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 24, 2013)

I work Christmas night. I do IFT. I expect it to be the same as any other night.


----------



## MrJones (Dec 24, 2013)

I work overnight both tonight and tomorrow night. Should be typical, call volume wise.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 24, 2013)

I work nightshift tonight 

and christmas night both 12 hours 8p-8a. 

I worked dayshift last year christmas day, had a code, and a STEMI. the last christmas I worked before that I had not a single call. 

OTOH New Years screws me. I worked New Years eve last year I had the first code and the first shooting in the county :/


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 24, 2013)

I work Christmas Eve and Day Night shift. Usually most patients are discharged leaving only the sick patients and lower staffing. Can turn into a fun time.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm working Christmas day shift and anticipating a pretty average day. We shall see.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2013)

I was supposed to do a 24 starting this morning, but it looks like I'll only do a 12 due to a shift trade that partially backed out... This'll be the first xmas in 6 years I haven't worked fully... usually a pretty chill day, but a lot of SI/attempts


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I work nightshift tonight
> 
> and christmas night both 12 hours 8p-8a.
> 
> ...



I'm doing NYE for the 4th year straight.. I always get hammered during those shifts


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 24, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm doing NYE for the 4th year straight.. I always get hammered during those shifts



Last year was the first new Years Eve I worked EVER!, me and my former met at a new years eve party back in 2000, needless to say we kept the tradition going for the entire relationship. and last year I needed the cash and noone was having any good bashes so I said Eff it. I'll take the time and a half pay, needless to say 0010 hit and I started earning it.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 24, 2013)

Fifth Christmas in a row and the last for three years until my platoon is up again. Working nights. Generally Christmas isn't awful for us but were also a busy station so it could be better. 

We make the best of it though. We've got a tree and some decorations up. Well do a gift exchange tomorrow and were all bringing in food and movies. As long as call volume obliges and leaves us at base it'll be a pretty good night.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 24, 2013)

Work tonight and tomorrow day. And New Years. Awesome.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah, I wish we could decorate our stations or trucks. We're kind of stuck doing the politically correct thing though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

You can decorate the station. We've got a Christmas tree up at 108.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 24, 2013)

This is the first Christmas Eve and Christmas Day I've had off in many years. Usually I'm stuck working either one. Unfortunately, I only get holiday pay on Christmas Day. New Year's Eve and New Year's Day also fall on the same days of the week. This means that as long as someone doesn't call in sick or dead, I'll have both of those days off too! So far, it's been a wonderful time spending this time with family, away from the rigors of work. What's even more amazing is that I managed to get a few days off from work, so it's been a wonderful, if short, vacation.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2013)

I work tomorrow at 1930. Last Christmas Eve I worked and it sucked. 3 cardiac arrests. I'm hoping for a good night. 

We did decorate our truck lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2013)

One really nice thing, our admin staff lets us split crews for big holidays like this. Even though I'm working, I was moved to a station close to home, so I can take a medic unit home, spend Christmas Eve with my wife and baby and still run calls if needed. Just one more reason I love working here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2013)

Now I'm stuck working tomorrow night as well... This is getting better and better


----------



## Mariemt (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm on now and tomorrow. I volunteered it. I'm posting from home right now. Only a few blocks from station. If I get called out, spouse can finish up here.
So far we teamed up with fire and delivered about 500 thousand gift cards to families.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 24, 2013)

We have had a couple of crews do small decorations on the ambulances. 

(Is it bad that I have no idea how to post pictures from my computer? I have to use Tapatalk on my phone haha)


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> One really nice thing, our admin staff lets us split crews for big holidays like this. Even though I'm working, I was moved to a station close to home, so I can take a medic unit home, spend Christmas Eve with my wife and baby and still run calls if needed. Just one more reason I love working here.



Thats how were setup for the daytime, Our crew for christmas day one lives 3 blocks away, the other just down the street, They are to come in grab pagers and spend the day with their family.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm working night shift tonight. We've done one call so far, for the worst asthma attack I've seen in my short career. Room air sat of 66, barely moving air. CPAP and two inline nebs later she was up to 96%.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 25, 2013)

I missed about half of my family's Christmases due to work or military duty.

Work on Chistmas was time and a half; with the County if I worked a double shift on Xmas I got time and a half holiday in lieu (HIL) pay, the overtime was time and a half base pay plus 1/2 base pay HIL (double pay). So for two shifts I got the equivalent of 36 hrs pay. 

THAT got axed in 2008.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 25, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Every Christmas I work a code. Every Christmas.
> 
> I'm in tonight, off tomorrow. Maybe I'll be spared.



I think I got that code for you... 

Thanks for the Jinx..


----------



## Pavehawk (Dec 25, 2013)

Working tonight at 1800. First Christmas Eve and morning off in many years. Stay safe out there everyone and have a good day!!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 25, 2013)

Getting ready to head in right now.


----------



## MrJones (Dec 25, 2013)

So, the day crews worked their collective *** off yesterday, while those of us on the overnight got to sleep. Only had 1 call - a ped transfer at 6:30 this morning. Now for some Christmas festivities at home until I have to go back in tonight.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sign of a good Christmas here so far. Everyone who wants to be is split out with their families and not a single call in the county


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Stay safe.

Two residential structure fires so far.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 25, 2013)

Had a Christmas homicide to start the shift.  Apparently not everyone is so jolly.  A little disturbing...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm an hour and a half into my Christmas shift and my partner is sleeping.


----------



## Household6 (Dec 25, 2013)

*sigh* On call today..

I was just about to open presents with the family, my neighborhood frequent flier called in. Her BGL had dropped to 50.. I had shoved a bottle of French Vanilla coffee creamer in my pocket when I left the house, because she "hates that sugar in the tube" and it's always a fight.... Fine, I'll give you choice of drinking straight coffee creamer or oral glucose.

I got the usual spiel from her about how her food stamps were gone for the month, no money to buy groceries, no gas in the car to go to the food shelf, landlord raised their rent because they have two dogs in the house..

We go through this every month. Every month I talk to her about making food with carbs, how cheap noodles or pancake mix or potatoes are. You have to eat breakfast, make toast, blah blah blah blah...

I know I'm a sucker, I'll probably go to the church pantry tomorrow and bring her a box of food. Same thing, every month.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

For the first call of Christmas, our dispatch gave to me: a crashing P1 COPD. 


Now we're about 10 calls in and dispatch needs to quit their :censored::censored::censored::censored: :glare:


----------



## Hunter (Dec 26, 2013)

This is what Christmas eve held for me.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 26, 2013)

Household6 said:


> *sigh* On call today..
> 
> I was just about to open presents with the family, my neighborhood frequent flier called in. Her BGL had dropped to 50.. I had shoved a bottle of French Vanilla coffee creamer in my pocket when I left the house, because she "hates that sugar in the tube" and it's always a fight.... Fine, I'll give you choice of drinking straight coffee creamer or oral glucose.
> 
> ...



But your providing her with a public service, so maybe a sucker, but your doing the right thing. and next time theres not a truck tied up if god forbid someone really needs a ambulance at that moment. 

PB&J is my favorite of diabetics.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 26, 2013)

One for me on Christmas!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 26, 2013)

One for me. However she did decided to leave a river of urine as she was transferring into the hospital bed >:-(


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

11. Dispatch heeded my empty warning and let me sleep the last 5hrs


----------



## ZombieEMT (Dec 27, 2013)

Worked Christmas every year for past three years. One of the busiest days I work every year.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 28, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Had a Christmas homicide to start the shift.  Apparently not everyone is so jolly.  A little disturbing...



Last year homicide suicide up the street from my home, I wasn't home when it happened but I went to school with the girl, Sweet girl guess she just picked the wrong man to marry.


----------

